# Rogue Trooper RPG campaign in West Yorks



## John R White (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi. I'm currently running a Rogue Trooper campaign in Huddersfield on most Tuesday evenings. Game already has five players but I can add another if anyone is interested. Contact me in private message.


----------

